# AKC and Owner Handled Spoos



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

AKC is the "bar"

In the minds of many, none of the other venues matter... 

Call!  I just sent you an email.

AKC is tough, and you will need a mentor, but if you are serious, why play around?

(I'm speaking only to solid conformation. I understand parti is a DQ in AKC and respect the work Kathy and Gloria are doing with their partis in UKC. Those are my 2 disclaimers. :alberteinstein: )


Tabatha
NOLA Standards'


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Obviously they have no idea how hard a UKC grand can be to get. Finding the competition you need in the Champion class is not an easy job and winning against that competition 5 times... Well lets say it is not the "cheap and easy" title some think. Of course there are those folks who will put down ANY title that is not AKC even Canadian or European titles don't cut it in their books. 

As far as AKC goes, I think it is up to you but before you jump in feet first do remember that white and black are the two most common colors in the ring. Evaluate your dog, I mean look at her honestly and compare her to the standard and the dogs you see in the AKC ring. Make sure you feel in your heart that she has the quality to be in that ring. Find a mentor, one who is willing to help you learn the skills you will need within the parameters you have set for your self. Be prepared to lose, a lot, after all only one dog can win any class let alone higher awards. Take every lose as a chance to learn something. 

Grin at least you will have one thing going for you. Your girl is a white, when I step out in the ring next year with my boy he will stand out immediately as he is a cafe' and there will be no blending in, no confusion as to which dog he is and depending on my skills and the judges feelings about poodles that could be a wicked two edged sword.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Go for it!!*

First off, I never purchased a dog that was show quality. I purchased a foundation bitch which I could breed and hopefully get something better than that bitch herself. I showed my own and bred my own Norfolk Terriers which is considered to be somewhat of a rare breed. Therefore the competition was no where near what it is in the poodle ring. That being said, I still had to compete fairly frequently with the top terrier handlers in the country. I only beat them once in all the years I showed my own dogs and that was a puppy class...no points. The grooming skills required to groom a terrier for the conformation ring were considerable. I can't imagine what it takes to keep a poodle in show condition. It's a beauty show....not a 4H competition. It doesn't matter how well your dog conforms to the breed standard. It's how your dog looks and behaves on the day compared to others who were groomed and trained by professionals, it being their job to win, not their hobby. I showed two of my bitches to their championships in 30 years of showing my own dogs. Six others gained their AKC Ch title with the help of a professional. I would show them until they had over 10 points and then hand them over to a handler friend who bred Norfolks herself for those last, elusive points or majors. 


All that being said, I had a LOT of fun in all those years. I made tons of friends, traveled all over the US and abroad, and wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Once you've learned to have an eye for a dog, though, you'll never see dogs the same way again. As someone once told me, it's just as easy to love a well made dog as it is to love one that is not. I'm glad I found a poodle breeder that let me have a quality puppy. Maybe not show quality, but very well made and pretty with a wonderful temperament. 

I had a mentor and best friend in the woman who wrote the book on the breed when I was breeding and showing. She guided me in the right direction for 25 years until she died. She let me use her professional handler who actually lived on her property and worked with her dogs every day. She bred a Norwich Terrier that won Best of Breed at Westminster which is like winning the Kentucky Derby to the dog show sport. 

My only advice is to definitely have your dog evaluated by a professional poodle handler. Ask them if they think they could finish your dog. Don't tell them you plan to show the dog yourself. See what they say. Ask more than one person. Go to shows and ask well known poodle breeders who are successful to evaluate your dog. Make an appt...take your dog to them for evaluation. If they are enthusiastic, you go for it. It will take all your spare time and money. But there is nothing more thrilling than the judge pointing to you and stepping into first place in front of all the other dogs in the ring!

Good luck to you and your very handsome dog!


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I think you all have given me the push I needed to keep my stubborn streak going.....now I want to get out there and prove these people wrong! Haha. I know showing dogs is not easy, but I think as long as we have fun with it, it will be worth it. If I finally get to bring home Cola in the next couple weeks, we can give it our all in the 10-12month class before our human baby is due (I'm thinking by February I won't want to drive and totter around the ring since I'm due mid-March). Then by May or June we can jump right back into the swing of things. I'm waiting to hear back from the people about her show info and a more precise date of when I can bring her home.

The baby will limit my travels for a bit, but there are enough FL shows to keep us busy for awhile. Not to mention I will be instilling a wonderful spoo infatuation in a member of the next generation. 

I was told she's being shown currently by a professional handler and the breeder was adamant that the owner get her into the ring, so I'm assuming she has been evaluated at some point. I'll certainly have someone else look her over as well, since more opinions can't hurt. A chihuahua breeder-handler offers conformation classes near enough to me and, I am planning on doing a couple classes with her.

Maybe I'll try both show venues, but as much as I like UKC, I really want to get this girl her AKC title.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am an owner handler. This is my first poodle and my first show dog, infact, entirely my first show experience. Her and I started in April, and today at 18 months old we earned our first win, and it was a 3 point major. We beat pro handlers in the ring. We have worked very hard, and we will have to continue working super hard for our next win, but if you have a beautiful bitch who is finishable, then I say, go for it! I know I can finish Aria. It may take me triple the time then a pro could do it, but that's ok because Aria and I are having fun doing it, making great friends and enjoyable memories. Today marked an accomplishment and I still am beaming hours later. It was one of the best feelings in the world knowing that I put the first major on my own girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

You must be over the moon! Congrats to you and Aria! Don't forget that judge. Remember to show under her/him again!!


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but I really just want to urge the OP to get out there and have some fun! You'll find out really quick if your dog is point fodder or a legitimate contender, but the experience is really addictive and you're likely to be hooked!

I'm currently in GSDs and we are practically the penultimate professionally-handled breed if not THE ultimate. The first time I beat pro handlers I was elated. The challenge makes it almost MORE rewarding when the first time you walk away with the blue and leave the pro's in the dust. If you don't try you'll never get that ribbon; if you try, you'll at least make a bunch of new friends and have a blast with your spoo!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

hunny518 said:


> I am an owner handler. This is my first poodle and my first show dog, infact, entirely my first show experience. Her and I started in April, and today at 18 months old we earned our first win, and it was a 3 point major. We beat pro handlers in the ring. We have worked very hard, and we will have to continue working super hard for our next win, but if you have a beautiful bitch who is finishable, then I say, go for it! I know I can finish Aria. It may take me triple the time then a pro could do it, but that's ok because Aria and I are having fun doing it, making great friends and enjoyable memories. Today marked an accomplishment and I still am beaming hours later. It was one of the best feelings in the world knowing that I put the first major on my own girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, congratulations! I am so excited you two did it! Whoo Hoo.  You should be beaming!!


----------

